# How is Coach on Amtrak Trains ?



## kendoggbyrd (Nov 19, 2017)

Don't want to sound like a snob but whenever I take Amtrak, I am in a sleeper. I can't afford that this coming trip and was wondering people's experiences in Coach were pleasant or if they got hardly any sleep, if there was excessive noise, rude people, etc.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Nov 19, 2017)

I've done two overnights (separate trips) in coach. I would say the only thing that affected my sleep was that I like to sleep on my side which is hard to do in a chair, even it it does recline. I slept, but not as well as I do in a roomette. I can't speak about noise because I wore hearing aids at the time (now have a CI in one ear) and most likely had them, or at least one, turned off.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 19, 2017)

Depending on what LD train you are taking, you may want to consider taking business class if it is offered. (Not all LD trains offer it.) while still coach, it may be less crowded.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Nov 19, 2017)

Amtrak LD Coach has plenty of leg room, foot rest, outlet under the window. If on a super liner, I would suggest away from the stairs (lighted all night) and the doors at the end of the car. I would bring a sleep mask and maybe ear plugs. Some people talk late and some play their videos or games all night which are bright. Lots of overhead storage for carry-ons. Most people are nice, but like anything there is no 100%. You want to bring a cover, the coaches generally are cold at night. Personally, when I was young I had no problem sleeping at night in Coach, but at my age now, I can't do it and I am so stiff and ache so much in the night and especially morning.


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 19, 2017)

I'm a light sleeper with a short temper and an extremely low tolerance for people in general, so I either travel by sleeper or plane. I've traveled in coach a few times, and I hated it every. single. time.

To be fair, I fly out of Chicago, so flights are generally equal to if not cheaper than Amtrak coach. It makes more sense to travel in Amtrak coach if you're leaving from a more rural area, so I get that not everyone has the luxury of choosing a flight over a train.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 19, 2017)

kendoggbyrd said:


> Don't want to sound like a snob but whenever I take Amtrak, I am in a sleeper. I can't afford that this coming trip and was wondering people's experiences in Coach were pleasant or if they got hardly any sleep, if there was excessive noise, rude people, etc.


Despite being relatively spacious I find Amtrak coach service to be surprisingly uncomfortable for sleeping. Amtrak coach seats also have no armrests or other dividers between passengers, so if you're traveling solo you'll end up sleeping "with" whoever happens to be seated next to you in Amtrak's bizarre reclining loveseat style contraption. That's a huge turnoff for me personally.

Amtrak staff tend to ignore coach passengers and sometimes boss them around or treat them like an unwanted nuisance. Coach car bathrooms are rarely cleaned and can get rather nasty for hours or even days on end. If you want a clean coach bathroom you may need to bring your own supplies and clean it up yourself.

Then there are the usual complications with traveling among a group of strangers, such as people who yap on their phones too loudly or play games and videos through speakers instead of headphones, or treat public spaces like their own private living room. Much of that exists on airlines as well, but I can put up with a couple hours of annoyances on a flight a lot easier than suffering an entire day or two of the same issues on Amtrak.

All things considered I agree with the suggestion to choose Business Class over Coach. The service standard is similar but you should benefit from having reduced noise levels and a better chance of avoiding a needlessly intimate seatmate situation. If business class happens to be full or otherwise unavailable then I'd suggest traveling by other means. Amtrak coach simply isn't worth the effort for overnight trips.


----------



## ehbowen (Nov 20, 2017)

I would consider coach for a single overnight, but not two. If I did take coach overnight I would not expect to get any real sleep, as I find it almost impossible to sleep sitting up*. I took coach quite a bit in my younger days, but fortunately I am well enough off now to be able to make a roomette my first choice. My last overnight coach trip was with my two nephews, HOS-ALP and return, in July 2010.

*Edit To Add: I once told a friend, the bus captain at my church, "The only way I can sleep on a bus is if I'm driving...."


----------



## Woodcut60 (Nov 20, 2017)

I've done it once, sleeping in Coach Class, on the *Crescent *from New Orleans to New York City. Never again. There was supposed to be "Quiet Time" (according to the voice over the PA System onboard) between 10 pm and 7 am. Well, no! People chatted all through the night. In the middle of the night I got someone sitting next to me, it is not dark in Coach, etc. I prefer the Sleepers.


----------



## jebr (Nov 20, 2017)

In the past, I've usually been okay sleeping in coach. However, my SO can't sleep well at all in coach, and so while a day trip in coach is just fine, any overnight on the train has to be in sleeper. Each person is different, but if you're used to a sleeper I think coach would be difficult to sleep in if your itinerary requires an overnight.


----------



## JayPea (Nov 20, 2017)

I was forced one time into riding coach from Chicago to Los Angeles on the SWC after a planned CZ trip was cancelled. We were going from Chicago to Sacramento, then up to Seattle. Like others, never again!! I was travelling with my uncle and his granddaughter and we would have cancelled were it not for her. I got virtually no sleep. My seat mate reeked of stale cigarette smoke and body odor, which didn't get bether after two and a half days without changing clothes. He yacked and yammered on his flipping cell phone virtually the entire trip, too, though he did get banished to the SSL for awhile. And, speaking of the SSL, there was a large group of Boy Scouts, headed for Raton, aboard, and they traipsed back and forth to and from the SSL all night. We were in the coach right next to the door to the SSL. Add to that a couple in the seats behind us alternately fought with each other, as loudly and profanely as possible, and played their ©rap music as loud as possible sans earphones. A lovely trip!! Not!!!

That said, I can handle the trips, of which I've had several, between Spokane and Seattle/Portland and back, in coach. Those few hours aren't so bad.


----------



## KmH (Nov 20, 2017)

Sometimes you're the bug, sometimes you're the windshield.

On my LD trips I usually ride in coach at least 1 night each way.

I'm a pretty easy going guy and have in the past had other pursuits (backpacking/climbing) that offered less comfortable overnight accommodation than a night spent in an Amtrak Superliner coach car.

Since I ride the _California Zephyr_ the most and my 'home' station is Ottumwa (OTM) I ride coach between OTM and Denver (DEN).

I sleep well enough in coach to be sufficiently rested the next day.

A small pillow and a travel blanket sure help, as does an adult beverage for a night cap.

I too wear hearing aids and take them out to sleep so noise is not an issue.

Last May I rode the _Southwest Chief_ from Galesburg to LA in coach - 2 consecutive nights - to see what that would be like.

The first night I had a 1st time rider seat mate that had difficulty staying within his allotted space.

Even with that I slept about as good as I do not having a seat mate.

In the morning I noticed 4 unoccupied seats together at the very front of the car and arranged with the TA-C to move to one of those seats for the remainder of the trip.

All 4 seats stayed vacant, except for the leg between Albuquerque (ABQ) and Gallup (GLP), for the rest of the trip.

I was able to go back and forth from on side to the other to see the sights.

As always, and even after 2 consecutive nights in coach, I was sufficiently rested to caper around Union Station and the surrounding area that day.

I had access to the _Metropolitan Lounge_ because I had a sleeper booked on the Sunset Limited departing at 10 PM that night.

The next 2 nights I was in coach on the Texas Eagle.

Riding in coach is a different experience than having a sleeper.

I like having the total experience - both coach and a sleeper.


----------



## benale (Nov 20, 2017)

I've done both. Sleeper of course is much nicer but if you can't afford it,Coach is OK for one night. Ideally,if you can have two seats to yourself it's much better. When I'm in Coach overnight I'll check the empty seats in my car and if someone is seated next to me I'll take my seat check to one of the empty seats. Usually the conductors don't bother you,but if you have to return to your seat at least you got some space. Traveling overnight in Coach is the least appealing factor on Amtrak.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## SP&S (Nov 20, 2017)

I much prefer a sleeper and Mrs SP&S demands a sleeper. The biggest issues with going overnight in coach are things that can wake you up during the middle of the night stops. Even the most considerate of travelers make noise when boarding - it may wake you up. In the middle of winter they can't help bringing the cold along with them and you may get a shiver as they walk by. Some folks just have to get a nicotine fix and come back reeking. Overall, it's eminently doable for a night.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 20, 2017)

I totally agree with those that say upgrading to Biz Class from Coach on Overnight LD trips is worth the price if Roomettes are in too High of a Bucket.

Also like other posters, as I've aged I've gotten spoiled by riding in Sleepers on overnite trips, and would not book an overnite trip in Coach, I'd Fly first!YMMV


----------



## GBNorman (Nov 20, 2017)

Mr. Kendogbird, not under any circumstances, save a family emergency in which case you would likely fly, should you consider Coach.

Your standard for overnight travel is Sleeper, and that is how you measure your Amtrak travel experiences.

For myself at age 76, I simply "couldn't survive"; well maybe if someone had a .357 pointed at me. While possibly this journey is not discretionary, saving that I'd be of thought "no dough, no go".


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Nov 20, 2017)

GBNorman said:


> Mr. Kendogbird, not under any circumstances, save a family emergency in which case you would likely fly, should you consider Coach.
> 
> Your standard for overnight travel is Sleeper, and that is how you measure your Amtrak travel experiences.
> 
> For myself at age 76, I simply "couldn't survive"; well maybe if someone had a .357 pointed at me. While possibly this journey is not discretionary, saving that I'd be of thought "no dough, no go".


Interesting that you know the OP so well to know what his/her standards are. If you’re basing it solely on the fact that s/he has only ridden in rooms overnight you’re being quite judgmental. Most of my overnight trips have been in sleepers but that is not my “standard”. I’ll do whatever I can afford because the trip is more important than having high standards that can’t be met for one reason or another.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## oregon pioneer (Nov 20, 2017)

Just curious if the trip is to arrive somewhere for the holidays, or a mid-week mid-winter journey on a less-than-popular-in-winter route. That makes all the difference in the world!

My experience is that, the more crowded the train, the less considerate fellow passengers seem to be, and the less pleasant the experience in coach. In addition, some regions of the country are, ahem, not known for manners and consideration.

If, for example, you are taking the LSL to arrive somewhere the day before Thanksgiving, I'd really recommend at least Business Class. However, if it's a non-holiday trip in January on the Empire Builder, I say go for coach, especially if you can look in advance and see that your train is still at low-bucket. That means it's not crowded (at least, when you looked!).


----------



## GBNorman (Nov 20, 2017)

Ms. Blue, I cannot say I know the Originator personally, but he or she states that all previous overnight have been by Sleeper.

That to me means a "standard" for overnight travel has been set. I simply hold that a "downgrade" to overnight Coach would be a great "shock", and accordingly I expressed my thought that if the trip is discretionary, just pass on it until the dough is there to do it in the manner to which the originator is accustomed.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 21, 2017)

You bring up a good point Oregon Pioneer. In addition it would probably be helpful to know the age of the OP as well. When I was a good deal younger I thought AmCoach was perfectly fine. Of course back then I was only experienced with coach travel and only stayed at one and two star hotels. As an older man who has experienced first class travel and five star hotels the overall impression changes substantially.


----------



## GBNorman (Nov 21, 2017)

Are you ever "right on" with your immediate thought, Mr. Advocate - you simply "can't go back".

When I was college and in Service, did I drive around in an AMC Gremlin "that ran", "couch surf", stay in Mom and Pop "Motels" - some of rather dubious respectability, go to the Symphony and sit up.in.the rafters, fly overseas "back in the Gulag"? Of course I did.

But now apparently like Mr. Advocate, I "did OK" in this life and have "graduated" from all that. Now "major brand" three star (Hampton, Courtyard, Express) is "as low as I go". My ride is now "luxo", and flying overseas nowadays, well, there's a nice Blue curtain between me and "The Gulag". But guess what, last August flying to Munich. I did take a walk back there (to say "hi" to an Attendant who knows an Attendant I know) and the 777 hit some turbulence. I grabbed the first seat I could find and bolted up. That "plankboard" has shrunk even further since my last OSEAS flight in one.

While the more Mr. Ken is willing to share; age, origin and destination, physical limitations, time of year for trip, the more "we" can help.

Oh, and to register; it's free.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Nov 21, 2017)

Age makes all the difference to many, because our bodies can't take the same environment it did years ago. I used to camp just lying on the ground with a cover, ride in coach, train and plane, across the country, but today, it is all different. If one is already accustom to Sleeper Class, to go by Coach during the busy season, may be extremely rough and far from enjoyable. If you can sleep in Coach on an airplane then you ought to be able to get a few hours on the train. Me, not only am I not sleeping over night on the plane (i.e. FAI - SLC), I am enduring the torture of the plane's seat is doing to my body.


----------



## GBNorman (Nov 21, 2017)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Despite being relatively spacious I find Amtrak coach service to be surprisingly uncomfortable for sleeping. Amtrak coach seats also have no armrests or other dividers between passengers, so if you're traveling solo you'll end up sleeping "with" whoever happens to be seated next to you in Amtrak's bizarre reclining loveseat style contraption. That's a huge turnoff for me personally.


I'm at a loss to know why Amtrak resists having the center armrests quite prevalent in any airline class. They do a good job of defining "your space, my space".
The A-I's were delivered with them; while subsequent refurbings reduced the seating on such from 84 to 72, why that "generosity" had to result in the removal of the armrests escapes me.

I guess that youngsters and others who wish to be consensually "intimate" with their seatmate are happy to have 'em gone, others are not.

But even if Amtrak had armrests fleet wide, I would not rescind my recommendation to Mr. Ken, who is accustomed to Sleeper, to consider Coach for a discretionary journey.


----------



## Philly Amtrak Fan (Nov 21, 2017)

It's all a question as to whether you can afford a roomette/bedroom or not. Those who have money to burn or have accumulated enough points can talk about how bad coach travel are. Others don't have the option of roomettes or don't think they are worth the money/cost. I went round trip coast to coast on coach and I had no problem with coach travel at all.


----------



## JRR (Nov 22, 2017)

My wife and I recently traveled from Deerfield Beach (DFB), to Tampa and back on the Silver Star by coach. Who would ever take such a short trip in a sleeper?

The experience on the trip to Tampa would temp me, however. There was a young woman in the seat behind us with a four month old little girl. The baby slept the whole way without a peep! I can't imagine how as her mother yelled ( talking loudly wouldn't aptly describe it) into her cell phone four four hours.

The first two hours she was yelling at her baby's father (her words without the expletives). Every other word was either MF or F and concerned her baby's father's exploits with her sister and other friends (in explicit detail) and her feelings towards him.

After she finally hung up, she then proceeded to call her sister and other friends and for the next two hours regaled them with the same conversation.

Needless to say the entire car was aghast during this time. Where was the car attendant during this whole time, you might ask? Sitting in the back row ignoring it all. She did make an appearance as we backed into the Tampa station to tell everyone to put their trash into the receptacle at the front of the car.

The final act by the woman behinds, was to change her baby's diaper on the seat and then leave the dirty diaper there!

The good news is that our return trip was very pleasant. I even had the chance to have a short discussion with a conductor who was heading back to Miami for work the next day.

Sent from my iPad using Amtrak Forum


----------



## LookingGlassTie (Nov 25, 2017)

I'll do coach if it's a single night each way. Depending on what a particular train offers and what I can afford at the time, I would either ride in coach, business class or a sleeper for a single night. If it's for two or more consecutive nights (which I haven't yet done), I would definitely get a room.

I did ride in coach overnight from RVR to ORL on the Silver Meteor and from ORL to RVR on the Silver Star. If that's what you choose to do, make sure to take a couple of pillows............


----------



## ehbowen (Nov 25, 2017)

I was prepared to take a 2-night coach trip returning LAX-HOS on my "Railfan Madness Part I" trip in March 2015 (most of which was an AGR1 2-zone redemption NOL-CHI-LAX-ANA outbound). I wasn't looking forward to it, but I didn't feel like paying the high bucket rate out of pocket. Amsnag to the rescue...in early January I got a notice of a price drop and was able to snag a lower level roomette within my budget. I normally prefer the upper level, but I'll take a lower level roomette any day in preference to 2 nights in coach.


----------



## caravanman (Nov 26, 2017)

Strange how the same "guests" seem to pop up and post open ended general questions so frequently... Good job I have not a suspicious mind, I might suspect that someone was "stirring the pot" to make this forum appear more active?

It's not rocket science, coach travel gets harder as we age, sitting next to a pleasant seating companion is interesting, a dud one is not.

You should get some level of rest, even sleep, but expect to be shattered next day, and the one after on a two night ride. You have to try things for yourself to see if they work for you. If you like train travel, give it a try. If not, then fly? Most here are reasonably affluent or aged, so opinions are not going to be exactly unbiased. (I myself am only in one of the above categories...)






The main point of coach is the sheer value. In Feb 2018 I could travel from New York to Fishermens Wharf on an adult "saver" fare of $186. (Regular "value" fare $232.) It can be a bit hard to sleep well, but you are getting 3 nights of "accommodation" and transport all that way for a pretty low price. Flying may be comparable, but you need to pay for your accommodation either before or after arriving too!

Ed.


----------



## City of Miami (Nov 26, 2017)

The couple of nights I have spent in coach have been pretty miserable and certainly uncomfortable. I did manage to sleep but not well. But even day trips on LD trains are not especially pleasant - somehow the NEC trains seem different. It's the passengers, not Amtrak itself. The level of disregard for others that has been reached in our society is dispiriting. Many many people think nothing of trying to make themselves comfortable for a few moments by putting their shod feet all over the seats. Many many people never think when they leave to take care of their trash and detritus of constant feeding despite frequent announcements to do so from attendants. Frequent shouted cell conversations are the norm. Undisciplined children are the norm. I guess air travel seems less so only because passengers are so constricted they cannot indulge much in self-centered anti-social behavior. Perhaps the space and freedom of movement on a train encourage people to behave as they do at home. Yikes! "Inconceivable!!"


----------



## KmH (Nov 26, 2017)

I always ride in coach at least one night of my train trips.

Usually it's one night in coach each way between Ottumwa (OTM) and Denver (DEN).

Between DEN/SAC I get a roomette, though the first time I had a Roomette between DEN & RNO (Reno) both ways.

I didn't yet understand that the additional cost of a Roomette RNO to SAC was about the same as lunch in the dining car, which would be included with the Roomette.

Once on points, I've did Sacramento (SAC) all the way back to OTM in a Roomette.

Maybe I've just been lucky, or have lower expectations.

Everyone in coach around where my coach seats have been seemed to be pretty easy going. But no kids running lose, no loud cell phone conversations, no anti-social behavior.

Not anywhere close to what I would call miserable.

I sleep well enough to be sufficiently rested the next day, but I wake up 4 or 5 times during the night to re-situate myself in my seat or because we've stopped at a station.

My last train trip started May 1, 2017 (May 1 is Amtrak's anniversary) - a 5 night southern loop.

For the first time I did 2 consecutive nights in coach - Galesburg to LA. I had a Roomette LA to Alpine, then 2 more nights in coach Alpine to CHI.

After 5 consecutive nights on 4 Amtrak trains I was none the worse for wear. No doubt the one night in a Roomette in the middle helped.


----------



## ehbowen (Nov 27, 2017)

City of Miami said:


> "Inconceivable!!"


You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means. [/obligatory] [/pedant]


----------



## bratkinson (Nov 27, 2017)

As mentioned by others, as one gets older, the ability to sleep comfortably in coach gets less every year.

Just about every year for the past 9-10 years, due to WAS-BOS connections for the Cardinal, I've spent overnight in coach...business class, to be exact. Due to late arrival of #8 at CHI several years ago, I missed my connection and went coach on the Lake Shore Ltd. All the rest of the time my LD travel is in roomettes, mostly paid for with AGR points.

If I know I'm going to spend the night in coach, or even longer day trips on the NEC, I travel with a couple of inflatable pillows I found at Amazon. It takes two to 'stuff along the wall' to provide extra arm support as well as to prevent the pillow for your head sliding down along the wall. I also have a very compact blanket that packs into a pillow-shape from Amazon as well. If traveling in winter, my overcoat becomes my blanket. If traveling in summer, have a long sleeve shirt handy as sometimes the A/C is set to 'deep freeze'. I also pack my fuzzy lined moccasins and put them on when I want to be comfortable in a roomette or spending the night in coach.

Ideally, I have the entire seat to myself. Sleeping diagonally with my feet in front of the aisle seat works pretty good. In my own experience, 2-1 seating on some of the trains with business class provides the large armrest between seats on the '2' side, but there's less legroom in those seats than LD coach! My own preference is 2-2 seating in BC or coach.

Of course, the downside of overnight in coach is the possibility of getting 'Fat Albert' next to you, or 'Smokey Joe' or any other types of difficult/noisy/smelly seat mates. The few times I've had a seat mate, they were quiet and didn't smell bad.

I also learned the hard way that when selecting a seat (if given the opportunity), look where the lights above the aisle are. Position yourself as far to the rear of one as possible, perhaps just ahead of the next one. Even though (hopefully) dimmed, having the ceiling light directly in your eyes is a real problem. I've also witnessed other coach passengers use some tape and a piece of card-stock or thin cardboard to act as a light-block. I wish I had thought of that and had tape with me!

As one respondent mentioned, on Superliners, don't be across the aisle from the steps area. Foot traffic to the toilets downstairs and lights can be annoying. However, the first seat in front of the steps on the same side is probably the best spot to be (subject to overhead lights). However, check its reclining limits before taking that seat. The times I ride coach (mostly NEC), I position myself mid-car for the best ride, and if unavailable, then further away from the toilets (traffic, smells and door slamming). If you can sit anywhere on the train, be as far away from the lounge car as possible to reduce traffic past your seat. And, although I've never done it, there's nothing to stop you from moving seats (and cars) after the conductor that forced you into a specific seat and/or car is replaced several hours later by a new crew. Just remember to take your seat check with you. Of course, if you've vacated one of the two cars that normally get spotted at a short platform that's your destination, it'll be up to you to walk back to the right car to get off.

Lastly, you may want to consider using 'shorts'. Ride coach during the day and switch to a roomette after 9PM or so (or 6PM for free steak dinner!). Check the train schedule and determine where it is a bit before you likely want to sack out and book that segment until 9AM or so in roomette, then back to coach. Most agents won't know what you're talking about. When booking online, use the 'multi-city' option. I had to do that to make a one week prior to departure schedule change to take #422 LAX-CHI. I moved from LAX-ALP roomette to the family BR ALP-DAL and back to roomette DAL-CHI. I booked it online as 'multi-city' and managed to keep it all in the same through sleeper by specifically selecting tr 422 for each segment.


----------



## caravanman (Nov 28, 2017)

Inconceivable means it is beyond belief, not believable. (At least on this side of the pond, in the English language...)

Ed.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Nov 29, 2017)

I was surprised that there was no mention of the camaraderie that I experienced the last time I rode long distance in coach. But that was back in 2006, before the "I" generation appeared. Few of us had cell phones and I don't recall any hand-held games. Many of us became good friends, either during the length of the trip or, in some cases, for many years after.

Since then, other than the short trips to and from Chicago, I book a roomette for long distance trips. As others have said, aging makes you want more comfort than you would get in coach.


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 29, 2017)

I was an introvert long before I had a cell phone. I used a book as defense from random chatter (still do).


----------



## benale (Nov 29, 2017)

When traveling Coach overnight I usually wear headsets and listen to music to avoid conversations with my seatmate. Sometimes you will be seated next to a person you want to have conversations with but in my thirty years of riding I find that the exception,not the rule

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## BCL (Nov 29, 2017)

benale said:


> When traveling Coach overnight I usually wear headsets and listen to music to avoid conversations with my seatmate. Sometimes you will be seated next to a person you want to have conversations with but in my thirty years of riding I find that the exception,not the rule


I typically say something, especially if I'm going to be doing something such as using the power outlet or perhaps moving. The conversations are usually minimal though unless we're really interested in talking. On one overnight ride, the guy sitting next to me didn't say a single word to me. Every motion was made with gestures. The real irony was that we left at the same station and he got out early. He had left his USB power supply and cable plugged in. By the time I left my seat there was a solid wall of people getting off in Emeryville and there was no way I could say anything to him about it.

I would say that the worst thing I've encountered was a couple of guys who had something in common and had talked earlier in the lounge. They kept on a conversation in the coach car after the lights were dimmed and most in the car were trying to sleep. That was absolutely rude and I really wish I had told them off.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 29, 2017)

SarahZ said:


> I was an introvert long before I had a cell phone. I used a book as defense from random chatter (still do).


Same.

We’re not a part of the iGeneration, so we’re not Satan or something like that.


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 29, 2017)

Ryan said:


> SarahZ said:
> 
> 
> > I was an introvert long before I had a cell phone. I used a book as defense from random chatter (still do).
> ...


*ahem*

That's iSatan to you.


----------



## LookingGlassTie (Nov 29, 2017)

Philly Amtrak Fan said:


> It's all a question as to whether you can afford a roomette/bedroom or not. Those who have money to burn or have accumulated enough points can talk about how bad coach travel are. Others don't have the option of roomettes or don't think they are worth the money/cost. I went round trip coast to coast on coach and I had no problem with coach travel at all.


Exactly.

I wouldn't take a train trip for two or more nights one-way if I knew I wouldn't be able to afford a room. Although I like having some privacy, it's the option to sleep more comfortably that's more important.


----------



## bratkinson (Nov 29, 2017)

Everydaymatters said:


> I was surprised that there was no mention of the camaraderie that I experienced the last time I rode long distance in coach. But that was back in 2006, before the "I" generation appeared. Few of us had cell phones and I don't recall any hand-held games. Many of us became good friends, either during the length of the trip or, in some cases, for many years after.
> 
> Since then, other than the short trips to and from Chicago, I book a roomette for long distance trips. As others have said, aging makes you want more comfort than you would get in coach.


The best on-board camaraderie that I can recall was practically eons ago back in '75 when I rode in a slumbercoach for the first time on a very late Lake Shore Limited due to a major blizzard cancelling most trains out of Chicago that night. I had been booked on the Broadway Ltd, but that was cancelled, so they found space in the slumbercoach. Perhaps it was the incredible compactness of a single slumbercoach room that somewhat 'forced' people into the hallway. We had a great time all the way to NYP!

These days, I find onboard camaraderie just about anywhere, just not to the point of exchanging names, addresses, or, <shudder> email addresses. I've made friends across the aisle in roomettes and had lengthy conversations with them. The diner is also a place of camaraderie, if only for an hour, give or take. Coach? In the NEC, I've been surprised a couple of times and had conversations with my seatmate, and I have a 'regular' friend I sometimes meet when he boards at NYP. We get off at the same stop and it turns out we live less than a mile apart!


----------



## caravanman (Nov 30, 2017)

I certainly enjoyed the cameraderie of coach, and have met some very interesting folk. I discovered Amtrak around 2003, and for the next 6 or 7 years the coach ridership was fairly light, so I enjoyed most times a double seat to myself to sleep. Since the last recession, I notice that the trains are much more popular, so a double coach seat to sleep in is very rare now.

I have never exchanged contact info, although I did get an invite to visit and stay at a Menonite farm.

I like to engage with folk when I travel, it seems silly to visit America, and try to avoid Americans. Then again...





Ed.


----------

